# If you had £22k...



## emyandpotato

Just a fun thread... If you had £22,000, the national average spent on weddings, to spend on your wedding (including whatever you've spent already), what extras would you get? 

My budget is about £5000. I think I would:

-Get a carousel or big wheel: £2k
-Have a weekend wedding, possibly at a venue closer to home: £8k, yikes!
-Have bought my dress new and had it done exactly how I wanted it: £2k
-Have a caterer and people to set out food and drink so no guest had to help out: £3k
-Go totally crazy buying tonnes and tonnes of vintage items for my decor :blush: £2k+

Your turn!


----------



## lozzy21

I would have had a different venue if i had 22k to spend. I would have got married here 
https://www.bamburghcastle.com/weddings.php


----------



## LynAnne

Lets see...

* I'd spend about £6k - £7k on the wedding venue, choosing the nicest menu which is also the dearest. I would love to get married in a hotel that I once went to a wedding at but it is FAR too expensive. 
* I'd buy proper bridesmaid dresses for my sisters £1k
* I'd actually get wedding cars. I'd love to turn up to my wedding in a Bentley but, again, our measly budget won't allow for cars. Also, I'd have a limo for my bridesmaids and mum and bus for travelling guests. £1k
* I'd get a photographer and videographer (another thing we are skipping on) £1k

So, that's about £10k spent. I'm not sure what I'd do with the other £12k. Most likely spend it on decorating things and flowers. Also, whilst I know it doesn't count as actual wedding, I would save a nice wee chunk of that £22k for a honeymoon. Yet another thing we won't be doing!


----------



## wishuwerehere

My budget was about £11,000. If I had had double that I would've gotten married in July instead of April (we actually booked in March but the venue double booked so we got it in April for March prices which was a bonus as the weather still has 3 weeks to turn around!) Just because July is our anniversary and that's when we wanted to get married originally. Other than that...I'd spend a bit more on flowers, get someone to play me down the aisle (a friend was going to do it for free but she's left the country short notice so we've had to go for recordings :() put more money on the bar tab....probably spend the rest on honeymoon! :haha:

I've actually not got far off my dream splurge wedding, but £11,000 is a lot of money! :blush:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I would have had more guests.. invited a lot more friends and more distant family. I'd have a brand-new dress, and not care about the price. And also a professional photographer and one of those expensive story-book wedding albums. Oooh and a really expensive cake! xx


----------



## lozzy21

I would also have a dress made by these

https://www.uptight-clothing.co.uk/Gowns/gownsFrameset.htm


----------



## aly888

If I had £22k the first thing I would spend on would be a wedding planner. Then he/she could tell my MIL where to get off so I didn't have to worry about it :rofl::rofl:
The venue would be the same place as it has meaning to us, but I'd maybe want a bigger meal. And pay for exclusive use so that family had rooms without worrying about paying for them.
The date would stay the same. 
I'd buy my dress new. 
I'd pay someone else to do my bouquet :lol:
I'd have my dream photographer (£3000 for 4 hours :wacko:)

All in all, I could verrry easily spend £22k on a wedding. But I'd feel sick doing it if we weren't living in luxury, if you know what I mean?


----------



## emyandpotato

Definitely! I think I could easily spend £100,000 on a wedding :dohh: My dream venue is Somerset House in London and that alone costs about £20k!


----------



## Mummy May

If I had £22k spare then I wouldn't spend it on a wedding lol! We were given 9k from family for our wedding, yet we still decided to have a budget wedding because we don't want to spend that kind of money on a wedding :) xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Ooh, I'd have all the guests we could only invite in the evening to the whole day as well :D


----------



## maryp0ppins

Invite everyone and have the wedding at gaynes park in epping. I wont even go visit it as I know I will make a rash decision and put a deposit down and we can not afford it.


----------



## candeur

I probably would get more in terms of entertainment, things like a chocolate fountain etc which we couldn't justify spending £500 on and we'd have more day guests aswell :)


----------



## JessdueJan

A bigger venue so we could invite everybody's kids! 

Have a singer or band for part of the evening. 

Get caterers in for the buffet


----------



## EmmyReece

I think we'd

have the wedding earlier in the day so that we could have a sit down meal as well rather than not getting married until 16.00 to save on money
probably book posh cars for transport
pay for the accomodation for the wedding party members
put on some extra entertainment

really don't think I'd be able to spend so much money though


----------



## lovelylaura

I wouldn't change anything maybe just more expensive champagne lol were spending £1500 - £2000


----------



## Elpis_x

I literally don't even know what I'd do with £22k. Certainly not spend it all on a wedding! :wacko:


----------



## Celesse

If I had £22k.... I'd stick to my £2k wedding and spend the other £20k on a house deposit.


----------



## chelseaharvey

I spent £16.000 on mine now I have got married 9 months ago the only thing I'd change would be 

Have a videographer
Fireworks at the end. I just couldn't afford them or save up any more money in time


----------



## Abigailly

If we're dreaming. I would have a much smaller wedding with much more to do.

We're having a hotel wedding (don't get me wrong, it's beautiful) for almost 300 people. It's an Irish thing.

But if I had 22k to spend on what I wanted, I'd have a Teepee in the middle of a field. With a fish and chip van and ice cream van for meals.

But I have very different ideas to my OH so we've compromising and having the chip van and ice cream van as the evening buffet!


----------



## mummylove

Defo would be a dream wedding


----------



## stephx

I would stick to my plans but have an awesome honeymoon!


----------

